# Potassium Hydroxide



## janzo (Jan 5, 2015)

I sent an email to a chemical company asking if they have the above product.  They have come back to me asking if I want the commercial or laboratory grade, I am ashamed to admit I do not know and not sure where to find those kind of details.  Can anyone help please???


----------



## LBussy (Jan 5, 2015)

Commercial grade (90% purity) is what most of us use.  If you are in the US, Essential Depot has it and free shipping on smaller orders.


----------



## janzo (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, I am in Zambia, Africa and it seems it is difficult to find.  One place quoted  me $20 for 500g !!!!


----------



## LBussy (Jan 5, 2015)

janzo said:


> Thank you for your reply, I am in Zambia, Africa and it seems it is difficult to find.  One place quoted  me $20 for 500g !!!!


Ah bummer!  Well not that you are in Africa, that it's hard for you to find.

Not sure of your scale, but if I wanted Potassium Hydroxide and none were available, I might consider the wood ash approach.  With a hydrometer it should be possible to get pretty consistent results.

Some chemicals are restricted because of political rather than actual need.


----------

